# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  I žemske...kak je bilo?

## iki

Kak je prošla rasprodaja?
Pišite za nas koji nismo mogli doć.
 :Smile:

----------


## emily

odlicno
bilo je stvarno lijepe robe za kupiti, ja sam trzila 4 ljetne haljinice za moju Ninu, svaka po 15 kn :D 
Nije bilo neke velike guzve, sve je teklo uhodano i glatko (s moje tocke gledista, ne kao prvenstveno kupca, vec volonterke)

mene uvijek veseli na rasprodajama kako ima puno trudnica  :Heart:  

prodavali smo Rodinu pusu po akcijskoj cijeni, predstavili smo nase zastitne gacice, pokazali jos jedan proizvod koji cemo uskoro imati u prodaji...

i tako.... ja bih rekla jos jedna uspjesna Rodina rasprodaja

----------


## baby_eve

joj tako mi je zao sto nisam bila  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## iki

> prodavali smo Rodinu pusu po akcijskoj cijeni, predstavili smo nase zastitne gacice, pokazali jos jedan proizvod koji cemo uskoro imati u prodaji...


Zaštitne gačice...to mi je vrlo zanimljivo.
Obavijestite kad će se moć u gnjezdu kupiti   :Smile:  .

----------


## bucka

bilo je super, al se nakon rasprodaje trazila tableta protiv glavobolje viska!!  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

> Obavijestite kad će se moć u gnjezdu kupiti   .


iduci ponedjeljak imamo besplatnu radionicu o platnenim pelenama pa dodji   :Smile:

----------


## iki

> iki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Obavijestite kad će se moć u gnjezdu kupiti   .
> 
> 
> iduci ponedjeljak imamo besplatnu radionicu o platnenim pelenama pa dodji


Možda i bi.
Kad je radionica?
U čanićevoj jelda?

----------


## mama_mia22

preprepre dobro!!
cure, svaka vam čast! ove rasprodaje su mi postale najmilije događanje u gradu!

kupili smo joj zaštitne gačice koje smo tražili svud u gradu i nigdje nismo našli! sad možemo preć na platnene!
 :D 

i 10 šešira, 5 haljinica, šlauf za more, čarapice, majice, odjelca........dve vrečetine preslatke robe!
i bankrotirale.sara i ja al nema veze.
 8) 

ocjena rasprodaje : 5+bravo!
bolje neg zadnji put!

----------


## apricot

> ove rasprodaje su mi postale najmilije događanje u gradu!


e tako ti je i nama: rasprodaja je mjesto na kojemu se družimo (a djeci nije pristup zabranjen), radimo, korisne smo... čak i muževi mogu svratiti... ne puši se, teme su zajedničke...
 :Heart:

----------


## maxi

> preprepre dobro!!
> 
> i 10 šešira, 5 haljinica, šlauf za more, čarapice, majice, odjelca........dve vrečetine preslatke robe!
> i bankrotirale.sara i ja al nema veze.
>  8)


a ja sam mislila da sam najgora: 6 haljinica, 10-ak majica, hrpica kratkih hlačica, šeširići, trenirkice, role...za dvoje djece  :Grin:

----------


## stella

Ja na žalost uvijek propustim subotu,jer su mi od 4 mjesečno tri uvijek radne,pa potrefi da j+mi je radna baš i ta kad je rasprodaja.Ali zato četvrtak i petak dođem malo pomoći,i što više puta čovjek ode,to više želi ići.Dakle,rasprodaja postaje ovisnost  :D 
Naravno,lijepa ovisnost.
A šoping.... naravno super

----------


## Linda

> Nije bilo neke velike guzve, sve je teklo uhodano i glatko (s moje tocke gledista, ne kao prvenstveno kupca, vec volonterke)


X
Baš kako treba.  :Smile:  




> ja sam mislila da sam najgora: 6 haljinica, 10-ak majica, hrpica kratkih hlačica, šeširići, trenirkice, role...za dvoje djece


Tu smo negdje, i mi se obogatili za 6 haljinica plus još hrpu toga  :Grin:  
najnajnajbolji šoping ever
Stvarno je bilo prekrasnih stvari. Sad doma svaki dan imam modnu reviju, a Megica se non stop igra rasprodaje i svima ponosno govori da je bila prodavačica.

----------


## mama_mia22

jedino mislim da su dečki uminih godina malo zakinuti jer nemogu nositi sve one preslatke haljinice  :Heart:  

kupila sam jednu preslatku, kao lutkinu! u njoj izgleda ko neka prestolonasljednica!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## petarpan

A ja ću iskoristiti priliku da se zahvalim (ne mogu vjerovati da bih ikad ovo izrekla, a kamoli napisala, al' eto-čuda se dese   :Grin:  ) tati koji mi je razbio prozor na autu na parkingu na velesajmu...On će znati zašto   :Grin:  

Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

> A ja ću iskoristiti priliku da se zahvalim (ne mogu vjerovati da bih ikad ovo izrekla, a kamoli napisala, al' eto-čuda se dese   ) tati koji mi je razbio prozor na autu na parkingu na velesajmu...On će znati zašto   
> 
> Hvala!


zakljucala si si kljuceve unutra??!!  :Grin:

----------


## Annar

Meni je bila prva i super. Doduše, nisam se uspjela upoznavati sa curama jer sam se "ufurala" u posao (ja sam jedna od onih - ak radim, radim, inače niš od posla, samo brbljam...  :Grin:  ). Kupila sam par krpica, ali nije mi to ni bio cilj. Sviđa mi se ovak pomagati. I svaka čast organizatoricama, nije bilo trenutka praznog hoda.

----------


## emily

> prodavali smo Rodinu pusu po akcijskoj cijeni, predstavili smo nase zastitne gacice, pokazali jos jedan proizvod koji cemo uskoro imati u prodaji...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zaštitne gačice...to mi je vrlo zanimljivo.
> Obavijestite kad će se moć u gnjezdu kupiti   .


mogu se vec kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, u uobicajeno vrijeme
ali trenutno samo S velicina
M, L i XL se sivaju, bit ce vrlo brzo i one u prodaji

----------


## mama_mia22

jer s premalo za 4 j bebu? do kad može nositi s?

----------


## emily

do 6, 7 kg

----------


## petarpan

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja ću iskoristiti priliku da se zahvalim (ne mogu vjerovati da bih ikad ovo izrekla, a kamoli napisala, al' eto-čuda se dese   ) tati koji mi je razbio prozor na autu na parkingu na velesajmu...On će znati zašto   
> 
> Hvala!  
> 
> 
> zakljucala si si kljuceve unutra??!!


još gore..Ključeve i DIJETE (vezano u sjedalici) :shock:

----------


## Roza

petarpan, ajme!!! pojma nisam imala!

----------


## krumpiric

AUF!!

----------


## Frida

Ajme, sreća da je tata bio spreman an intervenciju.

----------


## petarpan

S tim da sam ja onak smotana i bijesna na sebe i pola svijeta oko sebe stvarno zaboravila pitat tog tatu (bila je cijela obitelj) i njegove kak se zovu, nit sam se propisno zahvalila....

----------


## Amelie32

Ajme Petarpan, pa kaj opet ?  :shock:

----------


## petarpan

Da, OPET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Ništ nisam naučila iz prvog puta....Tko nema u glavi...svaki čas kupuje novi prozor na autu   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mama Nina

Pomalo sam razočarana zadnjom rodinom rasprodajom...stajala vani od pola 8, a onda ušlo puno padobranaca.
Bilo je dosta "nepravilnosti" - dvije gospođe su naprimjer natrplae puno stvari i onda sastrane birale, kad sam upozorila jednu "rodu" samo je odmahnula rukom.

Uspjela sam kupiti nešto robice i dođem doma a divna jaknica "uništena" jer je na prednju stranu na  sredini prišivena naljepnica koncem i sad kad sam to skinula jakna ima rupice koje su jako vidljive. Mislim da to nije u redu.

----------


## Frida

> Pomalo sam razočarana zadnjom rodinom rasprodajom...stajala vani od pola 8, a onda ušlo puno padobranaca.
> Bilo je dosta "nepravilnosti" - dvije gospođe su naprimjer natrplae puno stvari i onda sastrane birale, kad sam upozorila jednu "rodu" samo je odmahnula rukom.
> 
> Uspjela sam kupiti nešto robice i dođem doma a divna jaknica "uništena" jer je na prednju stranu na  sredini prišivena naljepnica koncem i sad kad sam to skinula jakna ima rupice koje su jako vidljive. Mislim da to nije u redu.


Mama Nina žao mi je zbog vašeg iskustva. Sva roba koja ide u prodaju prolazi kontrolu kvalitete, iako se trudimo odbiti sve što ne zadovoljava postavljene uvjete uvijek se potkrade i neki komad robe kao i vaša jakna.
Kupci koji natrpaju pune vrećice pa sa strane prebriru su i nama problem, vjerujem da je volonterka zato odmahnula rukom, upozorenja najčešće ne pomažu.

----------


## apricot

> stajala vani od pola 8, a onda ušlo puno padobranaca.


Ne vjerujem da je ušao itko tko nije volonter.
Zapravo, nemoguće je da je ušao itko tko nije pomagao na pripremama.
 :/

----------


## Mama Nina

Vi ste zašile naljepnicu na jaknu umjesto naljepile.

U 9 sati kad je otvoren ulaz se progurali ljudi koji su biliu redu iza mene i došli u 10 do 9 i stakli naprijed, pa ne mogu se svađat sa svima.

----------


## Mukica

Mama Nina kak to mislis MI SMO ZASILE naljepnicu
mislis da mi imamo vremena sivat naljepnice na jakne???  :Laughing:  
a ako znas koja je sifra javi nam - pa cemo utvrdit TKO je preko rupica zasio najepnicu na jaknu i sljedeci put detaljno pregledat robu koju donosi taj prodavac

a kaj se tice preguravanja - mi DOISTA ne mozemo snosit odgovornost za to sto su neki ljudi nekulturni
to je na dusu svakog od njih - mislis li da MI trebamo izaci van i svadjati se s njima???

jedino da dopeljamo 2-3 redara nekog zastitarskog drustva
al opet - pa nije rodina rasprodaja utakmica visokog rizika

odrasli smo ljudi i trebali bismo jedni druge postivat

----------


## Mukica

> Vi ste zašile naljepnicu na jaknu umjesto naljepile.


aaaaaaaaa
sad mi je sinulo o cem ti vjerovatno pricas
mislis li ti zapravo na KARTONCIC u plavoj, zutoj ili rozoj boji (koji ni malo ne lici na naljepnicu), a na kojem pise cijena, te koji visi s plasticne trakice kojima mi obiljezvamo robu na primopredajama?

----------

